# CHANGSHA | Meixi Lake Changsha Jinmao Building | 330m | 1083ft | 64 fl | U/C



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Hunan province, Changsha is its capital. The capital city of a territory with over 65 million inhabitants whose economy is booming like crazy can absorb a CBD like this in a mid-long term. That's Changsha's target with this masterplan. I can't really see the problem.


wow i really didnt expect so many inhabitants..


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

i kinda confused does this lake already exist? i don't see it anywhere on a map
are they damming up the river or something?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This may help


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This project is the same company that is behind Songdo City in Incheon. They are totally wonderful at there job and mean business...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Yup, Gale International. And around 2008 they announced they were considering a large masterplan in Chongqing. Unfortunately we haven't had news since then, so probably they dismissed the idea.


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

well it looks like they got there work cut out for them with this project alone, thanks for the map


----------



## luhai167 (Jun 27, 2010)

Saw a lot of real estate promotional material on this project during my last trip to Changsha. I guess this project is a go, currently in marketing and bidding phase

http://wenku.baidu.com/view/a4e4598171fe910ef12df895.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA0ODAyNDg0.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

These buildings are much nicer than that fugly proposed 800 meter Changsha monstrosity.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

It looks like work has been completed for the park/lake. Tall residential towers are rising but no hint of a supertall going up yet.


The location:

https://maps.google.ca/maps?q=28.19...&t=h&vpsrc=0&gl=ca&hl=en&ie=UTF8&z=15&iwloc=A


A very recent visit by Wade Shepard of vagabondjourney.com :

Published on May 18, 2013


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

So all these towers don't even have an own thread?


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

From Wade Shepard's video, stuff obviously is under construction, so can we move this from proposed to U/C?

Also Changsha is actually very aggressive about populating this area. The a number Highschools (the best ones actually) will move to Meixi lake starting 2015, and most of the SOEs in the city will move there too after that date. Once that happens, it will essentially force people in old city to commute to the new city for school and work... Quite clever of them, as people tend to follow schools and employment, and by moving existing institutions rather than creating new ones, the area gain instant credibility. However, it will make the old city worse place to live as a result.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
don't think the 400m building is under construction though. we need more information.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> don't think the 400m building is under construction though. we need more information.


If you are talking about that single tall building, then it is probably is cancelled. In the latest drawing that building isn't even there. In its place is two smaller towers, also the entire urban development is reduced. Perhaps move it to skyscrapers or high rises. In any case, it is way beyond proposal stage right now. 









Please look at 
The City Website for this place
The Developer Website for this place
This is the real estate marketing brochure for Meixi lake
This is the real estate tracking site for this place, which has a good list of projects in this development.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

I just love how the Chinese are expending there cities with these masterplans. They look so well planned and futuristic.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

Newest Rendering


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

Current situation at the Meixihu area...

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=707597&extra=page=1


----------



## G.A.M.E.R (Jul 31, 2013)

wow great urban plan!
Changsha wants to be a famous city in skyscrapers


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! This is massive!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

^^If you think that's massive, look at my avatar! :nuts:


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ hahaha


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 17 by WILL via 排骨


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by aps236

2020/11/06














*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Official photo from Jinmao (translates as "Celebrating the completion of Changsha Jinmao Tower's pile foundation")


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 驭星者


























*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will be an awesome district


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*bobo980317*

*2021/01/21














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

https://www.toutiao.com/a6925614626218443278/


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

There also is a second phase with |320m|280m x 2|220m x 2|200m x 2 | 
posted on gaoloumi by

驭星者























Its seems however that this is very long term


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **cxy365520*

*




























*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

330 meters according to CTBUH. It will rise behind the UFO bowl building.








长沙梅溪湖 by 向上的年糕 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

330 is an old data. Gaoloumi says: 330, 323, 318.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **wan8151419*

*













*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 13


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-07 by 长沙晚报


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 07 by bobo980317


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-24 by YSGY233


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

323m, design by AEDAS




__





Changsha Jinmao Tower


The 323-meter Changsha Jinmao Tower stands at the heart of newly planned Changsha CBD, the first national new area in mid central region of China.Design concept takes cue from the unique local mountainscape, to outline contour of the tower by curves of the steep and rocky peaks. Resonating with...




www.aedas.com






Site Suspended - This site has stepped out for a bit


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, structure above the ground


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 排骨 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

长沙梅溪湖一期航拍全景｜梅溪湖二期看一期 by dairyfag on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-08 by long426


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

there is already a bunch of highrises


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by long426 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

New video screenshots from a few days ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7066722584582160927?logTag=a96282736bf3f38d99dc


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 21 by hyq666666 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-09 by 神行大夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-29 by 长沙梅溪湖


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume this lake in changsha will have more buildings than the suzhou lake


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 17 by hyq666666


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 23 by 清明上河图 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@gao7, @little universe, @KillerZavatar , does changsha build many residential buildings because the city is stuck between the mountains or are there more flat areas in changsha?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Meixi lake area is misleading, Changsha has mountains, but is not as restricted as other cities. Most of the city is along the Xiang River, the West side of the river is much more mountainous and that area is also where Meixi Lake is located, most of the city however is on the East side, which is much flatter in general.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Not a big fan of these outskirt CBDs. They will never become have real city life. I think cities should stick to develop almost all their skyscrapers within the proper city centre area.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> Meixi lake area is misleading, Changsha has mountains, but is not as restricted as other cities. Most of the city is along the Xiang River, the West side of the river is much more mountainous and that area is also where Meixi Lake is located, most of the city however is on the East side, which is much flatter in general.





Khale_Xi said:


> Not a big fan of these outskirt CBDs. They will never become have real city life. I think cities should stick to develop almost all their skyscrapers within the proper city centre area.


I think the same, the east side of the city should have a huge cbd


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Khale_Xi said:


> Not a big fan of these outskirt CBDs. They will never become have real city life. I think cities should stick to develop almost all their skyscrapers within the proper city centre area.


In general I do agree, but considering Meixi Lake being a touristy kind of area, I do not mind it in this particular instance too much


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> I think the same, the east side of the city should have a huge cbd


it has a 450m tower and several supertalls.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , @KillerZavatar , meixi lake area has a huge flat area to the west to build many buildings, take a look


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-02 by njsdlk


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 13 by 546438198


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-21 by hyq666666


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-31 by 长沙梅溪湖


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-06 by 艹逼大王


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Two aerial 4K screenshots from around a week ago. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7107570011387986446?logTag=ade0a1f04c6efdeff661


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-20 by fhsgao


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-25 by 神行大夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-28 by 长沙梅溪湖


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo








by lcz_HNU on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-26 by 长沙梅溪湖


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-03 by 艹逼大王


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-23 by hyq666666


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are some clear quality aerial screenshot photos of this Meixi Lake Jinmao Supertall along with other skyscrapers surrounding Meixi Lake in a recent Xigua video filmed at around the end of September last month.
It's great to see this new Changsha district progressing and further coming together.


https://www.ixigua.com/7149855935534793256?logTag=80c9dad1b1f7608c080e


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Google Earth did not update that area since March 2020. So a lot of skyscrapers were built there "secretly". Baidu Maps has a more recent shot.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 01 by 大地行者


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

November 04 by ctz962464, Two nice shots of the area in general


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-08 by bobo980317


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

there is already a huge bunch of residential buildings behind


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-10 by 长沙梅溪湖 










2022-12-13 by 排骨


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 26 by hehe_haha


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 08 by wan8151419


----------



## skyscraperFunVi (Dec 7, 2020)

kanye said:


> January 08 by wan8151419


The district is filling up, I remember when nothing was there 😎


----------

